

Moonbot and how the Pixar of the iPad age started in Shreveport, Louisiana - ChrisArchitect
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/how-to-build-the-pixar-of-the-ipad-age-in-shreveport-louisiana/247749/

======
zbruhnke
Being from Shreveport and a hacker this story makes me proud ... I knew when
Moonbots opened here they would do great things. Bill Joyce is a man known for
being amazing at what he does and I think most people that have used the app
would agree.

I'm not sure it has quite "put Shreveport on the map" as far as technology
goes because as a consultant I have still done 95% of my work outside of the
area in the past five years but it definitely helps to have a talented group
bringing some name recognition and talent to the area.

